# will orange lamasi (serensis) eggfeed?



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

will my orange sirensis egg feed their tadpoles?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, Orange sirensis do egg feed. They are termed facultative egg eaters because, unlike pumilio, they do not require an oophagous (egg eating) diet.


This thread gives more information on the differen Ranitomeya who are facultatively oophagous.

EDIT: the link.... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/70102-ranitomeya-non-obligate-egg-feeders.html




Friggy_frogger said:


> will my orange sirensis egg feed their tadpoles?


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Guys my interest is much heightened now(I'll share more soon). I still get conflicting advice about sirensis as egg feeders.Could I ask for two things,please : documentation of sirensis egg feeding from the scientific comunity and also some pictures from the hobby of your captives feeding their young. I need to re read those papers cited by Ed also ,so if I have made a gaff and the info is there please forgive,but as stated up top,i'm told both about lamasi and this is oft conflicting

many thanks

Stu


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is a post from Ed on egg eating that brings a novel (IMO) thought on egg eating behavior. Very interesting points! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/329072-post24.html



stu&shaz said:


> Guys my interest is much heightened now(I'll share more soon). I still get conflicting advice about sirensis as egg feeders.Could I ask for two things,please : documentation of sirensis egg feeding from the scientific comunity and also some pictures from the hobby of your captives feeding their young. I need to re read those papers cited by Ed also ,so if I have made a gaff and the info is there please forgive,but as stated up top,i'm told both about lamasi and this is oft conflicting
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Stu


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

^ psst, i think u posted the wrong link? 😉

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nope, it's correct. Start with the paragraph that begins "According to the literature......"



RikRok said:


> ^ psst, i think u posted the wrong link? 😉
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

that's weird, it keeps sending me to a build thread by kyle on my phone. ill try it on a pc later...thanks for the info provided either way. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

aspidites73 said:


> Here is a post from Ed on egg eating that brings a novel (IMO) thought on egg eating behavior. Very interesting points! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/329072-post24.html


Buddy i'm seriously distracted(sorry I should say SERIOUSLY),but I don't see a serensis(lamasi) link,my apologies for being dumb spell it out for me,please.

Sure I'm aware of these 3 different types of "egg feeding",but I don't see serensis/lamasi in the paper linked.

take care

Stu


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Can anyone support the theory that lamasi/sirensis are egg feeders please,in anyway shape or form? Is there a difference in habits between morphs?

Without this I have to recommend the op to pull:voices of experience with the highland morph ,which we are now custodians of,say they will not feed. Now this might be captive conditions ,might be morph related. But, I have no replies to substantiate claims of egg feeding after a few days which is rare here,so as always I'm utterly willing to be corrected,but am wondering if the info posted is actually correct?

Please elucidate

kind regards

Stu


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

From IUCN's species description:

It is a diurnal species of premontane, montane and lowland moist secondary tropical forest. It uses the insides of bamboo and phytotelms (water-bearing plants) for breeding where it deposits larvae. *It appears to exhibit male-only parental care (von May et al. 2008) with the tadpoles typically consuming soft-bodied mosquito larvae (Trichoprosopon digittatum and Culex sp.) and occasionally predaceous mosquito larvae in the genus Toxorhynchites (von May et al. 2009a, b).* Some subpopulations appear to be able to tolerate modified habitats such as coffee plantations and other non-intensive crops. However it does not occur in dense monocultures.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Dev30ils said:


> From IUCN's species description:
> 
> It is a diurnal species of premontane, montane and lowland moist secondary tropical forest. It uses the insides of bamboo and phytotelms (water-bearing plants) for breeding where it deposits larvae. *It appears to exhibit male-only parental care (von May et al. 2008) with the tadpoles typically consuming soft-bodied mosquito larvae (Trichoprosopon digittatum and Culex sp.) and occasionally predaceous mosquito larvae in the genus Toxorhynchites (von May et al. 2009a, b).* Some subpopulations appear to be able to tolerate modified habitats such as coffee plantations and other non-intensive crops. However it does not occur in dense monocultures.


But no egg feeding Matt? Revision of rani says detritivore and predacious,again no mention? I'm stumped mate,I have to be a beginner,a few things under the belt,sure I have those T shirts,but always up for being corrected,but still unable ,despite distractions, to find the ref I need for egg feeding.

I really appreciate the help Matt,

thanks much appreciated

Stu


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm not finding anything that concretely states that they will eggfeed. So I think that it is safer to assume that they do not until other information is presented.

Wish I could be of more help.


----------

